# Meetings > Workshops >  Νέο ημερολόγιο για... workshops - seminars - fests :Q4 2007

## socrates

*ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ Q4 2007: workshops - seminars - fests*

Λοιπόν πιστεύω ότι αφού πέρασαν και οι εκλογές, είναι η καλύτερη στιγμή να οργανωθούμε λίγο και να δούμε πως μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε καλύτερα τον χώρο που διαθέτουμε.

Ο στόχος είναι να φτιάξουμε ένα ημερολόγιο με ενδιαφέροντα workshops - seminars - fests ανοιχτά για όλους όσους θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν.

Το καλό είναι ότι ήδη υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον αλλά υπολογίζουμε και στην δικιά σας βοήθεια.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω τις προτάσεις (ταξινομημένες ανά ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής)...

*Σάββατο 6/10/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ* 
Επι μέρους Συζήτηση: wireless & Internet
*SME Server[*], από τον dalex* 

Απ' την αρχή στήσιμο, παραμετροποίηση, επεκτάσεις, κλπ. ενός SME server dual homed (LAN + DMZ) έτοιμο να παίξει σε οποιοδήποτε internet & awmn περιβάλλον:

- webgui management (local & remote) + ssh 
- smtp - pop - imap - webmail (horde) και όλ' αυτά secure επίσης, virus checking, spam control included, local LDAP directory, mail relay proxy 
- web, ftp, multi site, multi user 
- file sharing 
- dns resolver/forwarder 
- web proxy (squid) 
- dns domain hosting (optional extension) 
- asterisk - SAIL PBX (Selintra, optional extension) 
- backup to tape, disk, network 
- RAID disk system (1,5) 

*Κυριακή 7/10/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ* 
*Networking: Δίκτυα για αρχάριους, από τους trendy, viper7gr*

Επίπεδα OSI, διευθύνσεις, υποδίκτυα και υπερδίκτυα, μερικές διάσημες εφαρμογές, firewalls και nat. Τέλος κάτι πρακτικό, awmn και adsl στα ίδια μηχανήματα.

*Σάββατο 13/10/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
Επι μέρους Συζήτηση: wireless & Internet
*PfSense firewall/router, από τον dalex*

Απ' την αρχή στήσιμο, παραμετροποίηση, επεκτάσεις, κλπ. ενός PfSense firewall/router (freeBSD):

- webgui management (local & remote) + ssh 
- unlimited interfaces, NATs, rules, etc. 
- DHCP management 
- dns resolver/forwarder 
- web proxy (squid) + LightSquid access report 
- traffic shaping 
- Load balancing, failover (μικρή εμπειρία) 
- VPNs (εδώ πρέπει να το κάνει άλλος!) 
- captive portal, user authentication 
- κλασσικά σενάρια για περιβάλλοντα home - office - awmn (για ταράτσα πρέπει να φέρουμε τον baskin!) 
- βασικές αρχές (και προχωρημένες για όποιον θέλει) network security και πως υλοποιούνται πάνω στον router 

*Κυριακή 14/10/07 και ώρα 11:30π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
*Networking: Δίκτυα για προχωρημένους, από τους trendy, viper7gr*

Μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη των θεμάτων: Firewalls, Nat, Dynamic Routing (εκτός bgp), Tunnels-VPN και QoS.

*Σάββατο 20/10/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
Επι μέρους Συζήτηση: wireless & Internet
*FREENAS από τον dalex*

Στήσιμο - παραμετροποίηση ενός NAS server:

- webgui management
- file - ftp - samba - ssh server
- χαμηλές απαιτήσεις h/w
- κατά βούληση πρόσθεση δίσκων, arrays (RAID 0,1,5), USB external δίσκων
- χρήστες - authentication
- κρυπτογραφημένοι δίσκοι - συστοιχίες

*Σάββατο 3/11/2007 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
*VoIP Troubleshooting από τους sokratisg και xrg*

Ένα 4ωρο με μπόλικο info για: 

- Εγκατάσταση Asterisk (με βοήθεια από *Nikosaei, Spirit_Hellas*)
- Εναλλακτικές εγκαταστάσεις (asterisk realtime) 
- Υπηρεσίες 
- Τρόποι δημιουργίας IVR και γενικότερα σωστό "ρουτάρισμα" κλήσεων προς και από το τηλεφωνικό μας κέντρο 

*Κυριακή 4/11/2007 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
Επι μέρους Συζήτηση: wireless & Internet
*IDS (Intrusion Detection Systems) από τον badge*

Δημιουργία IDS για κόμβο AWMN από το μηδέν σε 30 λεπτά περίπου, ήτοι: 

- Εγκατάσταση βασικού συστήματος Debian 
- Εγκατάσταση Apache, PHP, MySQL 
- Εγκατάσταση libpcap και snort με σύνδεση στη βάση της MySQL 
- Παραμετροποίηση ενός web frontend (Acid or acidbase) 
- Δοκιμή με επίθεση με εργαλεία (Nessus, CIS Scanner) 
- Εισαγωγή στη συγγραφή rules και στο oinkmaster 


*Τετάρτη 7/11/07 και ώρα 18:30 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
*Βασικό setup Linux Server από τον nickpangr*

Σε περιβάλλον κονσόλας:

- Εντολές όπως grep,ls,cd,mount κ.τ.λ
- Setup apache-dns-ftp server-samba κ.τ.λ.

Κάθε βοήθεια για την παρουσίαση δεκτή(θα την χρειαστώ ειδικά στο στήσιμο dns,sto config file) (Θα κοιτάξω να είναι διαφορετικό απο αυτό πού είχε κάνει η kokki με την καταπλικτική ομάδα της...)

*Κυριακή 18/11/07 και ώρα προσέλευσης 17:30π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ* 
*Routing: BGP, από τους trendy και viper7gr*

Επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων του και ρύθμιση για σωστή λειτουργία, συνεργασία με άλλα routing protocols
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* στην αλλαγή της ώρας

*Κυριακή 25/11/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ*
Επι μέρους Συζήτηση: wireless & Internet
*Κατασκευή Κεραιών Sector και Omni από τους Kyros και chrome*

Σε συνέχεια του επιτυχημένου 3ου workshop για Omni κεραίες
- Έρχεστε μαθαίνετε και φεύγετε με την δικιά σας κεραία (* περιορισμένος αριθμός κεραιών και σειρά προτεραιότητας).
- Αυτή την φορά έχουν την τιμητική τους οι sector κεραίες αλλά θα φτιαχτούν και καμιά 10αριά omni

*Ημερομηνία ?*
*AWMN Essentials από τον Neuro και άλλους*

Δύο (μπορεί και τρία) εισαγωγικά workshops για νέους με χρήσιμες εισαγωγικές πληροφορίες που θα κάνουν την ζωή σας εύκολη.

- Τα προκαταρκτικά: 
Δήλωση κόμβου στο wind, είδη και προοπτικές κόμβου. 
Πώς γίνεται ένα scan και πως το αξιοποιούμε. 
Επιλογές και συμβουλές για το κεραιοσύστημα, τον εξοπλισμό και το λογισμικό. 

- Τα πρακτικά: 
Ταρατσορούτερς/embeded systems/wifi συσκευές πώς τα τροφοδοτούμε και τα θωρακίζουμε από τα καιρικά φαινόμενα. 
Βύσματα και καλώδια με παρουσίαση κατασκευής ενός N-type καλωδίου. 
Εγκατάσταση Mikrotik/OpenWrt/pfSense και αρχική παραμετροποίηση τους. 
Βγάζοντας ένα link, πώς γίνεται η στόχευση ρίχνοντας την ισχύ και πρακτική πάνω στο λογισμικό. 
Routing, δικτύωση στο σπίτι, δηλώνοντας ένα c-class και DNS. 

- Συντήρηση: 
Επίβλεψη/συντήρηση του κόμβου. 
Nagios, cacti, mrtg. 
Προσθέτοντας ένα AP.

*Ημερομηνία ?*
*Εγκατάσταση και παρουσίαση του PCLinuxOS από τον Spirit_Hellas*

- Εγκατάσταση του Distro
- Πλεονεκτήματα - Μειονεκτήματα συγκριτικά με άλλα distros
- Διανομή του LiveCD


Μένει να οριστούν οι οριστικές ημερομηνίες και να δηλώσουν όλοι όσοι μπορούν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο να προσφέρουν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. (να γίνουν εισηγητές, να προσφέρουν εξοπλισμό ή βοήθεια).

Οι μέρες που θα γίνουν τα workshops θα διαμορφωθούν από τους ίδιους τους εισηγητές και θα είναι είτε Τετάρτη είτε Σ/Κ με προτιμότερο το δεύτερο ώστε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή.

Ενημερώνουμε ότι θα γίνει καταγραφή των workshops και το υλικό θα είναι διαθέσιμο για μελλοντικές αναφορές στα μέλη του awmn.

Επίσης για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε σεβόμαστε και διατηρούμε καθαρό τον χώρο που μας φιλοξενεί, σεβόμαστε τους εισηγητές και τους υπόλοιπους συμμετέχοντες (όχι πηγαδάκια, κάπνισμα κλπ την ώρα τωv παρουσιάσεων) και τηρούμε πιστά το πρόγραμμα γιατί ο χρόνος μας είναι πολύτιμος!
[*] _SME Server is a Linux distribution offering an operating system for computers used as web, file, email and database servers. 
Based on CentOS, SME Server concentrates on simplicity, reliability, and security.
The letters SME stand for Small to Medium Enterprise, as that is the target market of the software.
The most recent version, SME Server 7.2, was released on July 22, 2007._

----------


## socrates

Εδώ μπορείτε επίσης να δηλώσετε ποια άλλα workshops - seminars - fests επιθυμείτε ώστε να καταγραφεί το ενδιαφέρον σας και να βρεθούν τα άτομα που μπορούν να τα παρουσιάσουν.

----------


## PIT

Στησιμο Astersk Server & Mail Server  ::

----------


## badge

Firewalling με iptables, κάποιος που να το κατέχει αρκετά το άθλημα, είτε σε Linux είτε σε OpenBSD.

----------


## alsafi

1 και 2  ::

----------


## trendy

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για δίκτυα (αρχάρια ή προχώ) μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Στησιμο Astersk Server & Mail Server


Μάλλον το 2 σε καλύπτει, διότι από ότι βλέπω τελευταία αρχίζουμε και ξεφεύγουμε από το καθαρό Asterisk setup. Οι περισσότεροι αφού φανέ τα λισακα τους με το asterisk, προχωράνε σε pre-customized λύσεις τύπου AsteriskNOW, Trixbox etc. Βέβαια είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να ξέρεις τι γίνεται κάτω από το καπό αλλά δεν είναι και απόλυτα απαραίτητο αν απλώς θέλεις να βάλεις ένα asterisk σπίτι!

Για τον Mail server έχει άπειρο setup στο google!

Να κάποια καλά setup... 

http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/78

Η δυσκολία για έναν αρχάριο στο στήσιμο είναι περισσότερο η κατανόηση του πως δουλεύουν οι mail server μέσα στο δίκτυο παρά το στήσιμο! άλλωστε έχει εξελιχθεί σε security job περισσότερο με πολλές σχολές και οπαδούς διαφορών μεθόδων!

----------


## badge

Θα μπορούσε π.χ. κάποιος που ψιλοκατέχει από mail server και τις λειτουργίες τους να μας έκανε ένα εισαγωγικό γύρο με πίτα, και μετά να πάρει το http://www.qmailrocks.org/ να μας το έκανε μια επίδειξη live και επί τόπου.

Ο κιμάς κόβεται παρουσία του πελάτου ένα πράγμα  :: 

Το συγκεκριμένο το έχω στήσει 5-6 φορές, και ήταν very fun and productive. Πέταξα και 3000 accounts πάνω και έκατσα και το χάζευα. Καλή φάση.

----------


## sokratisg

Για το 2 πάντως εάν θέλετε μπορούμε να κάνουμε και την εγκατάσταση του asterisk έτσι ώστε να πάρετε όλοι πρώτα μία ιδέα για το τι παίζει ακριβώς.

Και γιατί όχι, να βάλουμε και καμία FXO καρτούλα για να δούν αυτοί που πήραν και από την ομαδική πως ακριβώς στήνεται, τα + και - της και γενικότερα τι παίζει under the hood.  ::  

Πάντως για να καλύψουμε
Α) Εγκατάσταση
Β) Εναλλακτικές εγκαταστάσεις (asterisk realtime)
Γ) Υπηρεσίες
Δ) Τρόπους δημιουργίας IVR και γενικότερα σωστό "ρουτάρισμα" κλήσεων προς και από το τηλεφωνικό μας κέντρο

θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον ένα 4ωρο, οπότε ετοιμαστείτε για μπόλικο info.

----------


## quam

1 και 2 with *

----------


## Tenorism

> Έχω μέχρι στιγμής τρία βίντεο από τα workshops στην διάθεση μου. Παρακαλείται όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, να μου δώσει έναν ftp λογαριασμό ώστε να του στείλω τα video για να τα επεξεργαστεί κατάλληλα (να μειώσει τον όγκο τους γιατί είναι τεράστια ) και να τα δημοσιεύσει.


Bάλτα στον ftp.spirosco.awmn/upload και θα τα τραβήξω.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Έχω μέχρι στιγμής τρία βίντεο από τα workshops στην διάθεση μου. Παρακαλείται όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, να μου δώσει έναν ftp λογαριασμό ώστε να του στείλω τα video για να τα επεξεργαστεί κατάλληλα (να μειώσει τον όγκο τους γιατί είναι τεράστια ) και να τα δημοσιεύσει.
> 
> 
> Bάλτα στον ftp.spirosco.awmn/upload και θα τα τραβήξω.


OK! Όταν πάω σπίτι θα το κάνω!

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Vigor

> *Κυριακή 21/10/07 και ώρα 11:30π.μ.*
> *Routing: BGP, από τον viper7gr*
> 
> Επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων του και ρύθμιση για σωστή λειτουργία, συνεργασία με άλλα routing protocols


Καλό είναι να έχει γίνει μια προετοιμασία από όσους πρόκειται να παρακολουθήσουν το παραπάνω workshop,
έχοντας ρίξει μια χαλαρή ματιά στο πολύ καλό tutorial του ngia:

*BGP, Border Gateway Protocol*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=8707 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=8707 Internet

----------


## viper7gr

Xιλια συγνωμη αλλα μολις εμαθα οτι εκτακτως αυριο πρεπει να δουλεψω.
Πρεπει να μεταφερθει για οποτε υπαρχει κενο.
Πριν λιγο το εμαθα  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

OK np θα ενημερώσω το πρώτο post και όσους είναι στο σημερινό workshop!

----------


## geomanous

> Xιλια συγνωμη αλλα μολις εμαθα οτι εκτακτως αυριο πρεπει να δουλεψω.
> Πρεπει να μεταφερθει για οποτε υπαρχει κενο.
> Πριν λιγο το εμαθα



Καταστροφη....  ::   ::   :: 

Εκανα ανω κατω την αδεια μου για να ειμαι εδω αυτο το σκ... pitty....

keep us informed for the new date....

καλη δουλεια αυριο viper7gr....

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από viper7gr
> 
> Xιλια συγνωμη αλλα μολις εμαθα οτι εκτακτως αυριο πρεπει να δουλεψω.
> Πρεπει να μεταφερθει για οποτε υπαρχει κενο.
> Πριν λιγο το εμαθα  
> 
> 
> 
> Καταστροφη....   
> ...


άμα ψάξεις, υπάρχει και σε video νομίζω (γενικά υλικό) από ένα παλιό -καλό- BGP fest από τον eaggelidi.

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από viper7gr
> 
> ...


Το εχω αυτο, αλλα το live ειναι αλλη φαση... να σμιγουμε κιολας που και που...

p.s. Εκκληση... μη το κανονισουμε 27,28/10.... εχω κανονισει να ζησω εκτος αθηνων τις πρωτες μερες του 28ου ετους μου...  ::  (αν βεβαια επιτρεψει ο καιρος...)

----------


## trendy

Βάλτε το bgp+δυναμικό routing 11/11 στις 12:00. Θα έχω επιστρέψει.

----------


## socrates

> Βάλτε το bgp+δυναμικό routing 11/11 στις 12:00. Θα έχω επιστρέψει.


Τι λέτε για Κυριακή 18/11; 
8-11/11 είναι η dte2007

----------


## trendy

Ναι οκ είναι και τότε.

----------


## socrates

OK έγινε η ενημέρωση αρχικού post για την νέα ημερομηνία.



> *Κυριακή 18/11/07 και ώρα προσέλευσης 11:30π.μ.* 
> *Routing: BGP, από τους trendy και viper7gr*
> 
> Επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων του και ρύθμιση για σωστή λειτουργία, συνεργασία με άλλα routing protocols


*Μια παράκληση... οι ακυρώσεις από τους ίδιους τους εισηγητές όταν αυτό είναι εφικτό να γίνονται όσο το δυνατόν πιο νωρίς.*

α. Για μεταφορά ενός μεταγενέστερου workshop την ίδια ημερομηνία
β. Ενημέρωση των συμμετεχόντων (υπάρχουν και άτομα που δεν διαβάζουν κάθε μέρα το forum)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση προτείνεται και στους ίδιους τους συμμετέχοντες να ελέγχουν για τυχόν ακυρώσεις - αναβολές.

BTW φτιάξτε το πρόγραμμα σας για τα workshops του Νοεμβρίου που λόγω θεματολογίας προβλέπεται να έχουν μεγάλη συμμετοχή. (*VoIP, IDS security, στήσιμο Linux Server, BGP routing,* και το άκρως ενδιαφέρον *Workshop Omni & Sector Κεραιών*)

----------


## sb-er

Hello socrates,

Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με τα βιντεάκια που έχουν τραβηχτεί στα workshop. Ενδιαφέρομαι πιο πολύ για αυτό του περασμένου Σαββάτο (freeNAS server) γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να κάτσω μέχρι το τέλος. Ρώτησα & το άλλο παιδί που τράβαγε με την άλλη κάμερα, μου είπε ότι θα τα ανεβάσουν σε κάποιο ftp αλλά τίποτα ακόμα. Μήπως μπορώ πχ. να αντιγράψω τα dvd την τετάρτη στο σύλλογο. Ξέρεις πως έλεγαν το άλλο παιδί που τράβαγε?

Thanks  ::

----------


## spooky

Το asterisk τι ώρα θα γίνει ? Άντε να ξεστραβωθούμε κι εμείς λιγουλάκι . Γιατί όλο λέμε και τιποτα δεν καταφέρνω .

----------


## socrates

> Hello socrates,
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με τα βιντεάκια που έχουν τραβηχτεί στα workshop. Ενδιαφέρομαι πιο πολύ για αυτό του περασμένου Σαββάτο (freeNAS server) γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να κάτσω μέχρι το τέλος. Ρώτησα & το άλλο παιδί που τράβαγε με την άλλη κάμερα, μου είπε ότι θα τα ανεβάσουν σε κάποιο ftp αλλά τίποτα ακόμα. Μήπως μπορώ πχ. να αντιγράψω τα dvd την τετάρτη στο σύλλογο. Ξέρεις πως έλεγαν το άλλο παιδί που τράβαγε?
> 
> Thanks


Θα τα έχω μαζί μου την Τετάρτη... αν εχεις laptop με dvd writer τα αντιγράφουμε εκείνη την στιγμή.

----------


## gr_kiwi

Και εγώ για το asterisk!

Μπορούμε να έχουμε μερικές ακόμη πληροφορίες όπως πχ τι ώρα? 
Α... Μια και νέοπες (2 θα είμαστε) μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει και την διεύθυνση του συλλόγου... 


Ευχαριστώ
Χρήστος

----------


## JB172

> μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει και την διεύθυνση του συλλόγου... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> Χρήστος


http://www.awmn.net/?id=association - internet
http://www.awmn/?id=association - ασύρματα

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=82

----------


## gr_kiwi

OK... Thnx!  ::  

Και καμμία ώρα έναρξης του σεμιναρίου?

----------


## nikpanGR

Το workshop gia στήσιμο server linux Τετάρτη 7/11/07 και ώρα 18:30
ισχύει κανονικά.Θα αναφερθούμε στα βασικά και μόνο σε αυτά για τελείως αρχαριους στον Linuxoκοσμο,θα προσπαθήσω να γίνει όσο πιό απλό και κατανοητό μπορώ.
θα μιλήσουμε περισσότερο για εντολές και ρυθμίσεις server και λιγότερο για κλίκ με το ποντίκι και σχεδόν καθόλου για webmin(θα γίνει μόνο μια απλή αναφορά).Αυτά για να ξεκαθαρίζεται τι να περιμένουν όσοι έρθουν στο workshop.  ::

----------


## geomanous

Ειμαστε οκ για το σεμιναριο asterisk το σαββατο??? 11:30 κατα τα γνωστα???

----------


## sokratisg

Το workshop για asterisk θα ξεκινήσει Σάββατο κατά τις 10:30-11.

Φέρτε μαζί σας μηχανάκια για να είναι πιο handon το workshop.

Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει και μπόλικη θεωρία για τους λάτρεις για αυτό φέρτε και κεφτεδάκια μαζί σας.  ::  

Όπως λέει και το πρόγραμμα θα ξεκινήσουμε με εγκατάσταση asterisk από Nikosaei, Spirit_Hellas και θα ακολουθήσουν τα περιεχόμενα όπως είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα του ημερολογίου από εμένα και xrg.

Τα λέμε το Σάββατο!

----------


## socrates

*Πάντως αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν πρέπει να το χάσει κανείς...*




> *Σάββατο 3/11/2007 και ώρα 11:00π.μ.*
> *VoIP Troubleshooting από τους sokratisg και xrg*
> 
> Ένα 4ωρο με μπόλικο info για: 
> 
> - Εγκατάσταση Asterisk (με βοήθεια από *Nikosaei, Spirit_Hellas*)
> - Εναλλακτικές εγκαταστάσεις (asterisk realtime) 
> - Υπηρεσίες 
> - Τρόποι δημιουργίας IVR και γενικότερα σωστό "ρουτάρισμα" κλήσεων προς και από το τηλεφωνικό μας κέντρο 
> ...

----------


## gr_kiwi

> Φέρτε μαζί σας μηχανάκια για να είναι πιο handon το workshop.


Φερνουμε και CD μαζί ή θα έχετε; Να ξέρουμε άν είναι τι να ετοιμάσουμε....
Το μηχανάκι που θα φέρω να έχει διανομή linux (όποια να'ναι?) ή μπορούμε να βάλουμε επιτόπου κάτι σαν το asteriskNOW ή κάτι παρόμοιο...? 

Thnx
Χρήστος

----------


## gr_kiwi

Επειδή ο χρόνος πιέζει.... 

Να βάλω ένα SME Server στο μηχανάκι που θα φέρω? 
1)Έχει Asterisk το SME?? 
2) και άν έχει μπορώ να του κάνω admin από web interface? Με ενδιαφέρει να τα έχω όλα σε ένα μηχάνημα που το σχεδιάζω για server στο γραφείο μου....

Ευχαριστώ 
Χρήστος

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## gr_kiwi

OK... Θα περιμένω..... Εντωμεταξύ να βάλω το SME 7,2 ή θα έχω πρόβλημα? Θέλω να ξεκινήσω εγκατάσταση το συντομότερο για να προλάβω να το έχω αύριο. 
Μόλις μπορέσεις μου λές ......

και πάλι thnx
Χρήστος

----------


## geomanous

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για την παρουσιαση...

sorry που εφυγα τρεχοντας και δε βοηθησα στο συμμαζεμα αλλα επρεπε να ημουν στις 5 στην ν.ιωνια... ::  ::  ::  αγωνας δρομου...

----------


## alasondro

ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά!

----------


## badge

Να ενημερώσω ότι το αυριανό workshop ισχύει κανονικά (thanks to Zabounis για το heads up _"Ορέ, γράψε στο forum ότι θα γίνει!"_). Όσοι θα παραστούν δε χρειάζεται να φέρουν απολύτως τίποτε. Θα μοιραστούν κόπιες από ένα 10-σέλιδο PDF, το οποίο θα βρίσκεται σε ένα αρχικό στάδιο. Βελτιώσεις και διορθώσεις θα υποβληθούν σε νεότερες versions του.

Εγώ θα φέρω ένα μικρό PC όπου θα γίνει η live εγκατάσταση, και ένα laptop που θα παίξει διάφορους ρόλους (PXE Boot Server, επιτιθέμενος, θύμα, Κατίνα Παξινού, συγνώμη παρασύρθηκα).

Ωρα έναρξης 12:00, εγώ θα είμαι εκεί από τις 10 για να ετοιμαστώ.

----------


## gr_kiwi

Και εγώ να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τα παιδιά για την παρουσίαση. 

Ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικοί, αλλά δυστυχώς έπρεπε να φύγω πριν μπούμε στο "ζουμί" και το χειρότερο... πήρα και το μηχάνημα εγκατάστασης μαζί.....
Άντε και στο επόμενο παιδιά και keep up the good work!!!!!!!!

----------


## nodas

> Ωρα έναρξης 12:00, εγώ θα είμαι εκεί από τις 10 για να ετοιμαστώ.


ελπιζω να καταφερω να ξυπνησω για να περασω μια βολτα ενδιαφερον το θεμα αλλιως αμα τραβηξετε καποιο video θα ειμαι ευγνομων

----------


## socrates

Λόγω ασθένειας δεν κατάφερα να έρθω στο χθεσινό. (1 στα 6)
Από ότι έμαθα δεν τραβήχτηκε βίντεο οπότε "δεσμεύονται" να κάνουν επαναλληπτικό  :: 

Σε λίγο ξεκινάω για το workshop του Νίκου (badge)!

----------


## john70

Άντε Νίκο , νοερά θα είμαι εκει ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Ανοιξαμε και σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## nikpanGR

Τετάρτη 7/11/07 και ώρα 18:30
Βασικό setup Linux Server από τον nickpangr

Σε περιβάλλον κονσόλας:

- Εντολές όπως grep,ls,cd,mount κ.τ.λ
- Setup apache-dns-ftp server-samba κ.τ.λ.

*Κάθε βοήθεια για την παρουσίαση δεκτή*(Καμμία μέχρι στιγμής)(θα την χρειαστώ ειδικά στο στήσιμο dns,sto config file) (Θα κοιτάξω να είναι διαφορετικό απο αυτό πού είχε κάνει η kokki με την καταπλικτική ομάδα της...)
=============================================================
*Θα μοιραστεί debian guide στα Ελληνικά σε tiny cd-rom(Θα έχω μαζί μου 15 τεμάχια)
Θα φέρω laptop για την παρουσίαση και καλώδιο να συνδεθει με τον προβολέα.
Θα τρέξει ένα ppt για την παρουσίαση και εάν προλάβουμε και υπάρχει διαθέσιμο μηχάνημα θα κάνουμε και μία εγκατάσταση.
Μετά την παρουσίαση θα μπούμε στο debian server μου να δούμε το configuration (εάν έχουμε σύνδεση awmn απο τον σύλλογο και δεν έχει προκύψει πρόβλημα παροχής awmn.....)
Θα το κρατήσω όσο πιό απλό γίνεται.........
Θα Σας περιμένω........
Νίκος......*=============================================================

----------


## badge

Τελικά ισχύει αυτό που λέω πάντα. Αν δεν υπήρχε η τελευταία στιγμή και υπήρχε μόνο η προτελευταία, δεν θα έκανα τίποτα και ποτέ στη ζωή μου  ::  

Το PDF, το PPT, η εκτύπωση και η συγκέντρωση των υλικών κράτησε από τις 2 τα μεσάνυχτα έως τις 9 το πρωί. Και με δεδομένο ότι είχα και μια ώρα ακόμα ελεύθερη, έκανα crash στον καναπέ και έβαλα ξυπνητήρι. Στο Σύλλογο είμαι με μια ώρα ύπνο, και βλαστήμησα κιόλας γιατί είχε αρχίσει να βρέχει και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω αυτοκίνητο.

Anyway, στο θέμα. Το PDF πρέπει να βγήκε αρκετό καλό, και θα ποσταριστεί σε νέα θεματική ενότητα. Είναι 10 σελίδες, αρκετά περιεκτικό και αναλυτικό, και απευθύνεται κυριώς σε χρήστες με ελάχιστη έως καθόλου επαφή με το Linux. Ουσιαστικά κάποιος που θα διαβάσει το PDF και θα κάνει ό,τι λέει, είναι σαν να έχει παρακολουθήσει το workshop. Οι μη έχοντες καμμία επαφή με IDS θα πάρουν μια μικρή γεύση, όσοι έχουν δει και παίξει με μερικά θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να πειραματιστούν και να εμβαθύνουν.

Αυτά. Το PDF θα γίνει release το βράδυ. Στο μεταξύ οι τυχεροί που θα έρθουν να παρακολουθήσουν θα το πάρουν σε hardcopy.  ::

----------


## spooky

πολύ καλησπέρα. 

Λόγω της βάρδιας που είχα στη δουλειά δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ στο asterisk . Υπάρχει κανένα video που να μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε και να δούμε κι εμείς μπας και ξεστραβωθούμε ?

----------


## alasondro

δεν τραβήχτηκε video...

----------


## Neuro

Συγχαρητήρια σε xrg, sockratisg και badge για τα workshops αυτού του ΣΚ που κατάφερα να παρακολουθήσω. Έφυγα και από τα δύο μαγεμένος, με κάμποσες γνώσεις παραπάνω και διάθεση να πειραματιστώ και εγώ. Και φυσικά και σε όσους παραβρέθηκαν, που πρόσθεσαν στην όλη διαδικασία με ερωτήσεις, απορίες και επιπλέον γνώσεις και εμπειρίες δικές τους. 

P.S Κάποιος πρέπει να ξέχασε ένα καπνό (golden virginia) και χαρτάκια – φιλτράκια. Τα έχω βάλει στο πάνω συρτάρι του πάγκου του "bar".

----------


## NetTraptor

Λείπουν 2 Video... SME & VoIP

Αρα τι κάνουν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις? 

Φοράνε τις ίδιες περούκες και αρχίζουν πάλι τα γυρίσματα!  ::   ::   ::  

Τα Video θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν στο wltube από σήμερα! Μέχρι αύριο θα πρέπει να είναι όλα uploaded σε live κατάσταση ή σε processing stage στο background. Μέχρι αύριο το βραδάκι θα πρέπει να είναι όλα UP... 
Είναι περίπου 30GB και κάτι για join, encode Και upload...

----------


## dsfak

> Συγχαρητήρια σε xrg, sockratisg και badge για τα workshops αυτού του ΣΚ που κατάφερα να παρακολουθήσω. Έφυγα και από τα δύο μαγεμένος, με κάμποσες γνώσεις παραπάνω και διάθεση να πειραματιστώ και εγώ. Και φυσικά και σε όσους παραβρέθηκαν, που πρόσθεσαν στην όλη διαδικασία με ερωτήσεις, απορίες και επιπλέον γνώσεις και εμπειρίες δικές τους. 
> 
> P.S Κάποιος πρέπει να ξέχασε ένα καπνό (golden virginia) και χαρτάκια – φιλτράκια. Τα έχω βάλει στο πάνω συρτάρι του πάγκου του "bar".


Και εγώ να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στα άξια παλληκάρια του Σαββάτου (την Κυριακή δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω...  ::  )
που μας ανοίξανε τους ορίζοντες στον αχανή κόσμο του VOIP...

----------


## trendy

Για το bgp σεμινάριο της Κυριακής 18/11 αλλαγή ώρας στις 17:30 μάζεμα και 18:00 έναρξη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ανέβηκαν τα Video στο wltube.awmn. Λείπει το pfsense το οποίο ήταν γαϊδούρι και κόλλησε στο queue ... σήμερα το απόγευμα θα το ξανανεβάσω. Ελπίζω με το λίγο παραπάνω assignment μνήμης που κάναμε στο wltube να πάει καλά το convert. Σύντομα πιστεύω ότι θα πάρουμε λίγη ακόμα μνήμη για να ανασάνουν κάποια VM.

----------


## nikpanGR

*Το workshop για linux beginers ολοκληρώθηκε.*ftp://10.80.231.4/downloads/cd_workshop, το cd με την παρουσίαση και τα καλούδια που μοιράστηκε.
Όλα πήγαν καλά και η σύνδεση του συλλόγου δούλευε και έτσι μπήκαμε και στον server μου και κάναμε και live show....
Το workshop κράτησε 2 1/2 ώρες.
Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε...

----------


## sb-er

Hello,

Δε μπόρεσα να έρθω στο σεμινάριο linux την τετάρτη... Τραβήχτηκε κανά βίντεο σε αυτό για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα?

 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

οχι δυστυχώς η κάμερα ήταν στην έκθεση μπορείς όμως να μπείς στον ftp μου και να πάρεις την παρουσίαση και τα απαραίτητα αρχεία....  ::  ftp://10.80.231.4/downloads/cd_workshop/  ::

----------


## sb-er

Ok, thank you nikpanGR

----------


## nikpanGR

και photos απο το WORKSHOP LINUX.

----------


## socrates

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... το *απόγευμα* αυτής της Κυριακής!



> *Κυριακή 18/11/07 και ώρα προσέλευσης 17:30π.μ.* 
> *Routing: BGP, από τους trendy και viper7gr*
> 
> Επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων του και ρύθμιση για σωστή λειτουργία, συνεργασία με άλλα routing protocols
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* στην αλλαγή της ώρας

----------


## acoul

> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... το *απόγευμα* αυτής της Κυριακής!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Κυριακή 18/11/07 και ώρα προσέλευσης 17:30π.μ.* 
> *Routing: BGP, από τους trendy και viper7gr*
> 
> Επίδειξη των δυνατοτήτων του και ρύθμιση για σωστή λειτουργία, συνεργασία με άλλα routing protocols
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* στην αλλαγή της ώρας


ισχύει ???

----------


## socrates

Γιατί να μην ισχύει?

----------


## trendy

Ισχύει.

----------


## alasondro

Ευχαριστούμε τον παναγιώτη (trendy) για το workshop...κρίμα που σε ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα για το δίκτυο μας 
μαζεύονται τόσο λίγα άτομα...

----------


## acoul

πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η συζήτηση για τα κοινά AS, confederations, policy routing και πως η χρήση τους μπορεί να βοηθήσει ή δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο routing του δικτύου μας. Δεν ήταν κακή η συμμετοχή, και έτσι μπόρεσε και έγινε αυτή η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. πάμε για το olsr τώρα !!

----------


## socrates

Πραγματικά περίμενα και εγώ μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή! Για να είμαι παρόν θυσίασα άλλα πράγματα αλλά πιστεύω ότι στην τελική άξιζε. Τα άτομα που ήταν στο workshop έφτασαν οριακά διψήφιο αριθμό αλλά είχαν ήδη κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις στο bgp και το workshop ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε για θέματα που ήθελαν κάποιες διευκρινήσεις. Confederations, timers (ευαισθησία στις αλλαγές και dampening), routing policy, agreegation, bugs στην quagga στα confederations, bgpd.conf samples και διαφορές στην υλοποίηση του default routing του MT.

Ευτυχώς που είχαμε και τον acinonyx που ανέβασε το επίπεδο της συζήτησης αρκετά (τα καλά να λέγονται).

----------


## socrates

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... την Κυριακή που έρχεται έχουμε το ....



> *Κυριακή 25/11/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ.*
> *Κατασκευή Κεραιών Sector και Omni από τους Kyros και chrome*
> 
> Σε συνέχεια του επιτυχημένου 3ου workshop για Omni κεραίες
> - Έρχεστε μαθαίνετε και φεύγετε με την δικιά σας κεραία (* περιορισμένος αριθμός κεραιών και σειρά προτεραιότητας).
> - Αυτή την φορά έχουν την τιμητική τους οι sector κεραίες αλλά θα φτιαχτούν και καμιά 10αριά omni

----------


## acoul

> Πραγματικά περίμενα και εγώ μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή! Για να είμαι παρόν θυσίασα άλλα πράγματα αλλά πιστεύω ότι στην τελική άξιζε. Τα άτομα που ήταν στο workshop έφτασαν οριακά διψήφιο αριθμό αλλά είχαν ήδη κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις στο bgp και το workshop ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε για θέματα που ήθελαν κάποιες διευκρινήσεις. Confederations, timers (ευαισθησία στις αλλαγές και dampening), routing policy, agreegation, bugs στην quagga στα confederations, bgpd.conf samples και διαφορές στην υλοποίηση του default routing του MT.


καλό θα ήταν τέτοιες δραστηριότητες να βιντεοσκοπούνται και να περνιούνται σε ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη. αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο σύλλογος έχει αγοράσει μια αρκετά ακριβή κάμερα για αυτό το σκοπό ... !!

----------


## socrates

http://www.wltube.awmn

----------


## acoul

> http://www.wltube.awmn


δεν υπήρξε βιντεοσκόπηση του συγκεκριμένου BGP workshop

----------


## NetTraptor

Sorry χθες κάπου μεταξύ ταράτσας με τον Kronos, γενικής συντήρησης και παντόφλας επειδή έπρεπε να φύγω για ένα ραντεβού... ξέχασα να πεταχτώ και να δώσω στον socrates την κάμερα. 
Ελπίζω τα workshop Που έχουμε χάσει από τα video (και όχι μόνο) να επαναληφθούν. 

Ειδικά αυτά που αφορούν advanced routing και γενικά routing και network διαχείριση πρέπει να υπάρχουν άφθονα.

Πρέπει να βρούμε μια διαδικασία όπου η κάμερα θα είναι πάντα ετυμοπόλεμη στον σύλλογο ενώ παράλληλα τα Video (Τεραστίου όγκου κατά τα άλλα) θα αποθηκεύονται σε ένα προσβάσιμο storage (μάλλον στον σύλλογο) έτσι ώστε όποιος έχει την όρεξη για processing σε bytesize μεγέθη να έχει εύκολη και γρήγορη πρόσβαση. Αυτό απαιτεί μια σχετική οργάνωση και τακτικότητα αλλά νομίζω ότι ένα firenas με 2 μεγάλους σκληρούς και ένα Nas software μπορεί να μας κάνει την δουλειά εύκολα.... AN κάποιος αναλαμβάνει στο τέλος κάθε workshop να κάνει ένα upload.

who is UP for it?

Αυτό το πήγαινε έλα με την κάμερα και τα DVD μας άφησε κενά στις λήψεις και αργούμε να τα ανεβάσουμε κυρίως λόγο τεράστιου όγκου των αρχικών video.

----------


## socrates

Να υποθέσω επίσης ότι ο acoul θα αναλάβει χρέη cameraman την επόμενη φορά.
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω τραβήξει 5 workshops με την *πανάκριβη* camera του Συλλόγου και όλα βρίσκονται σε συμπιεσμένη μορφή στο http://www.wltube.awmn

----------


## acoul

> Να υποθέσω επίσης ότι ο acoul θα αναλάβει χρέη cameraman την επόμενη φορά.


αφού πιάσαμε τις υποθέσεις να υποθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι θα γίνει σύντομα κάποιο πίτσα χάπενιγκ στο σύλλογο (τι την πληρώνουμε την συνδρομή στην τελική) του νόου ας μπέτερ και κάποια γενική συνέλευση πριν το τέλος του χρόνου ?? ... ή τελικά οι υποθέσεις είναι κακό πράμα ... όσοι έχουν τα γέννια ...

----------


## ice

Εαν ολα πανε καλα θα υπαρξει και Live streaming των event . Με αρχη την Κυριακη 25-11-07.

----------


## acoul

> Εαν ολα πανε καλα θα υπαρξει και Live streaming των event . Με αρχη την Κυριακη 25-11-07.


μέχρι τότε, μερικές φωτογραφίες της εκδήλωσης από τον γνωστό παπαράτσι ... ευχαριστούμε και πάλι Παναγιώτη !!

 <-- Click me !!

----------


## lambrosk

εχασα ωραία πράγματα...
μήπως Σωκράτη μπορείς να βάλεις στο πρώτο ποστ σε αυτά που πραγματοποιηθήκαν λινκ των επι μέρους συζητήσεων?

----------


## prometheus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Εαν ολα πανε καλα θα υπαρξει και Live streaming των event . Με αρχη την Κυριακη 25-11-07.
> 
> 
> μέχρι τότε, μερικές φωτογραφίες της εκδήλωσης από τον γνωστό παπαράτσι ... ευχαριστούμε και πάλι Παναγιώτη !!


Ευχαριστούμε Παναγιώτη ...

μόλις πέρασα την εντολή peer-group στο configuration και δείχνει πολύ πιο εύκολο στη διαχείριση. thx !!!

----------


## prometheus

> εχασα ωραία πράγματα...


ναι πες μας ότι το μετάνιωσες !!!
Αυτά παθαίνουν όσοι τρέχουν σε ταξίδια στα εξωτερικά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Παραθέτω κάποιες από τις παρουσιάσεις που έκανα για όσους τις έχασαν και όσους θέλουν να ανατρέξουν. Χρειάζεται αλλαγή της κατάληξης σε .odp μιας και για κάποιο λόγο το φόρουμ δε δέχεται αυτό το filetype.

----------


## socrates

> εχασα ωραία πράγματα...


Δεν έχασες μόνο εσύ αλλά όλοι όσοι δεν ήρθαν.  ::  




> μήπως Σωκράτη μπορείς να βάλεις στο πρώτο ποστ σε αυτά που πραγματοποιηθήκαν λινκ των επι μέρους συζητήσεων?


Done! Σε όσα τουλάχιστον είχαν ανοιχτεί επιμέρους συζητήσεις.

----------


## socrates

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε αφού αλλάξαμε και σελίδα...  ::  




> *Κυριακή 25/11/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ.*
> Επι μέρους Συζήτηση: wireless & Internet
> *Κατασκευή Κεραιών Sector και Omni από τους Kyros και chrome*
> 
> Σε συνέχεια του επιτυχημένου 3ου workshop για Omni κεραίες
> - Έρχεστε μαθαίνετε και φεύγετε με την δικιά σας κεραία (* περιορισμένος αριθμός κεραιών και σειρά προτεραιότητας).
> - Αυτή την φορά έχουν την τιμητική τους οι sector κεραίες αλλά θα φτιαχτούν και καμιά 10αριά omni

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> εχασα ωραία πράγματα...
> 
> 
> ναι πες μας ότι το μετάνιωσες !!!
> Αυτά παθαίνουν όσοι τρέχουν σε ταξίδια στα εξωτερικά


κάτι ξέρεις εσύ.... ποιος είσαι άραγε....γαιδαράκο???χχχ  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

```
Αυτό απαιτεί μια σχετική οργάνωση και τακτικότητα αλλά νομίζω ότι ένα firenas με 2 μεγάλους σκληρούς και ένα Nas software μπορεί να μας κάνει την δουλειά εύκολα
```

Ποιός θέλει τσάμπα εκπαίδευση και παιχνιδάκια σε Firenas και nas software με χρήματα άλλων...???
Να μας??????Ποιοι είναι οι μας?και εδώ έχω άδικο ε?ε ρε ματσούκι που χρειάζεται...

----------

